# Apple TV App



## JoeHopwood (Jul 7, 2020)

Will there be an Apple TV App for TiVo!


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha you’re kidding right??
If you want an Apple TV app buy an Apple TV At least then you’ll know it will work !
A good majority of the apps now flaky.


----------



## JoeHopwood (Jul 7, 2020)

mark1958 said:


> Ha Ha Ha you're kidding right??
> If you want an Apple TV app buy an Apple TV At least then you'll know it will work !
> A good majority of the apps now flaky.


Surprised to hear that. Had OTR since August and nary a problem with any of the apps.


----------



## JoeHopwood (Jul 7, 2020)

I am surprised to hear that. I have had my OTA since last August and nary a single problem with any apps I have tried. Haven't tried them all.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Tivo doesn't make apps Apple would need to port/make an app for tivo


----------



## JoeHopwood (Jul 7, 2020)

Understand. Probably true for most of the apps available now. Just wondered if Tivo has any plans to add it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JoeHopwood said:


> Understand. Probably true for most of the apps available now. Just wondered if Tivo has any plans to add it.


Sounds like you don't understand what @ajwees41 said, and that is that Tivo doesn't make the apps, they only offer them if the vendor is willing to provide it to them, and Tivo is far too small and constricted hardware wise to make it worth the big players spending the time to develop an app for the niche Tivo platforms.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Agree with Diane. Don't hold your breath for it.

Want Apple TV? Buy one of their boxes or some other device that has the support you want.

I don't currently see any great deals at Accessories Price Guide. Coupons, Deals and Lowest Prices on all things Apple. Shop Refurbished Apple TV - Apple Certified, 1-Year Warranty seems OOS right now.

I would NOT buy anything older than 4th gen (Apple TV Specs (All Apple TV Technical Specs): EveryMac.com and Identify your Apple TV model). I have an Apple TV 4K myself that I got for cheaper due to a long over DirecTV Now deal besides other streaming devices.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Sounds like you don't understand what @ajwees41 said, and that is that Tivo doesn't make the apps, they only offer them if the vendor is willing to provide it to them, and Tivo is far too small and constricted hardware wise to make it worth the big players spending the time to develop an app for the niche Tivo platforms.


if anything tivo is losing apps like no sports apps


----------



## koaltech (Aug 19, 2006)

You guys are all uninformed. Apps WERE in development...and were even announced...

TiVo first demonstrated its streaming apps for Roku, Fire TV, Android TV, and Apple TV at last year's CES trade show, and planned to release them in 2019. The idea was to let users access their TiVo DVRs on other TVs throughout the home without having to purchase additional TiVo Mini boxes, which are expensive at $180 apiece. Over the last year, however, TiVo has repeatedly declined to comment on the status of those apps.

TiVo's unreleased Roku and Apple TV apps are


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

koaltech said:


> You guys are all uninformed. Apps WERE in development...and were even announced...
> 
> TiVo first demonstrated its streaming apps for Roku, Fire TV, Android TV, and Apple TV at last year's CES trade show, and planned to release them in 2019. The idea was to let users access their TiVo DVRs on other TVs throughout the home without having to purchase additional TiVo Mini boxes, which are expensive at $180 apiece. Over the last year, however, TiVo has repeatedly declined to comment on the status of those apps.
> 
> TiVo's unreleased Roku and Apple TV apps are


the op is booking for a appletv app for tivo hardware not the tivo apps that were promised


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Very interesting to hear from a user that joined in 2006 but only has 4 posts w/two of them being today.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

koaltech said:


> You guys are all uninformed. Apps WERE in development...and were even announced...


That's the reverse of what the OP was talking about, but anyway, I think most of us were aware of those apps, yes. And realize that they're never coming out.


----------

